# Kathakali The Play of Story



## Frequency (Mar 2, 2011)

*Kathakali: This is Kerala's prestigious Art form; it has an Inter National repute. The plays enact myths of Indian Traditions; they start after sunset and sometimes go up to the next day break, but must be finished before sunrise. The gestures may not be discerned by laymen because it involves learning for 4 or 5 years. I love this for its colourfulness and expressiveness. .....*

*1. The handheld curtain is an essential part of the whole play; it appears between any two scenes*








*2. "Nakrathundi", the demon lady...*






*3. Nakrathundi*






*4. Nakrathundi, as a beautiful woman to seduce a human king*






*5. and that King named Jayantha...*






*6.Nakrathundi, disappointed by the negligence by Jayantha *






*7. Narakasura, Nakrathundi's devilish protector *






*8.Nakrathundi, who was deeply wounded by Jayantha as a punishment for her cruelty to human beings; the fire around her represents her anger,anguish and revengefullness. This make up called "Ninam(meaning blood) is the most gruesome one in Kathakali...*






*C&C is expected...

Regards *


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 2, 2011)

That's really neat, thanks for sharing the story!

Photos 2 and 8 are the ones I like the best, mostly for the drama they show. 
Photo 5 feels like it is off-centre.
All of them are really intriguing, especially once I took a good look at the expressions in their eyes.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 2, 2011)

#4 and 7 looks like they could use some visine


----------



## photocist (Mar 2, 2011)

Only one I though was interesting was 2. It looks like the person is floating! The rest seem like snapshots, without much thought or composition.

Well, as I look at them more, maybe a couple do, but they seem to lack a drawing interest, besides the fact they are in crazy costume.


----------



## Frequency (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you Blacksheep

Thank you NayLomo6C

Thank you Photocist

@Photocist: you are right; i did not add any creative elements because, one of my point was to bring the appearances of the actors-cum-dancers and their expressions. But your point is definitely noteworthy


----------



## Frequency (Mar 3, 2011)

Adding few more...

*9*






*10*






*11*






*12*






*13*






*I can only desire C&C....*


----------

